# Cheese cloth??



## out smoking (Aug 4, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has used cheese cloth to smoke cheese like wet the cloth so the smoke will hold to it or soak in wine and then smoke it just some questions i was wanting to know if any pro smokers have tried.

And yes i have smoked cheese and yes it's good everyone likes it, I am not a newbie in smoking meat or cheese just want to know more lol will appreciate the feed back.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2013)

Out Smoking said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used cheese cloth to smoke cheese like wet the cloth so the smoke will hold to it or soak in wine and then smoke it just some questions i was wanting to know if any pro smokers have tried.
> 
> And yes i have smoked cheese and yes it's good everyone likes it, I am not a newbie in smoking meat or cheese just want to know more lol will appreciate the feed back.


In my opinion, water and smoke create an acidic, acrid smoke flavor, similar to acid rain....  I don't smoke any food that is wet.....  

Dave


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

I dry it before I smoke it. Same with sausage or bacon or sticks.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## out smoking (Aug 4, 2013)

OK thanks that makes sense


----------



## out smoking (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 19, 2013)

always dry in my opinion for what it is worth.

tom


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 19, 2013)

all i use cheese cloth for is to wrap rabbit in when grilling or smoking it


----------



## out smoking (Aug 25, 2013)

OK thanks had to find out


----------

